# surfchunker



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never heard you say which recipe you liked better for the jerky. 1 day or 2 days in marinade?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

uh for me it's more of a when I get time but longer has to add more flavor


----------

